# Question???



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

i have a nigerian dwarf doe that will be 6 months the 20 of this month. she was born from triplets, being the biggest, she is around 40lb and her sister who from the same kidding is already as big as my friends 3 year old doe...she has to weigh at least 60lbs is this a healthy weight for a goat so young? does this mean i'm doing something wrong? I been feeding he rDuMOR® Winning Show Goat Feed Grower, whole corn, calf mana, mixed in sweet feed all the graze she wants and free range hay and minerals she always has clean water and she gets fed as much as she wants twice a day and sometimes she snags a few 20% cattle cubes i just dont understand this vast weight diffrence the lady who owns her sister (whom i got my goat from) she only has two dairy breeds the sister and the mom and then she has a bunch of meat goats (Boar) and she feeds them all the same thing Meat goat food is this healthy? should i feed it to mine or am i doing things ok ill try to have to get pictures up sometime soon when i have a chance so much going on with school getting back in! :whatgoat: :whatgoat: :whatgoat: :whatgoat: 
im just sooooo confused


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Try to post some pictures of her. It sounds offhand like you are feeding her a lot. But we can't tell if that is making her grow fast or if it's making her fat without at least some pictures. One way to tell if a goat is really fat is if there is a lot of poufy excess on their tail web. You could compare this to other goats to see what I mean. Also if you can't feel any bones on her back or ribs or hips. I have some fat goats, but haven't had any that young. Mine aren't NDs, they are kinders, so I can't tell you what yours should weigh, but it sounds like you might have some big ones.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

The best way to tell if a goat is overweight is, don't laugh, to press down on their rump. If you can feel the tail bone easily, you're usually good. If there is a lot of pudge around the tailbone, she may be a little pudgey herself. However, I was told this for dairy goats.

My 4 month old doeling was a very large kid, and I think in a few months she will be as tall as her little mother.


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

im sorry i must have worded this wrong mine is the smaller one! I must have got jumbled up when typing i was wondering if mine(the smaller one) sounded a good weight or if the bigger one was for being 6 months


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

NigerianGirl said:


> im sorry i must have worded this wrong mine is the smaller one! I must have got jumbled up when typing i was wondering if mine(the smaller one) sounded a good weight or if the bigger one was for being 6 months


Oh! I'm sorry. Well, my biggest 4 month old (Nigerian dwarf) is 25 lbs. So it doesn't sound like yours is too bad. Everyone grows at their own rate. (=


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

Whew! Thanks for the load off i was afraid something happend and she got stunted or something! i was so scared becasue my friend has trouble with hers staying small.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

If she's healthy and seems fine otherwise, she should be okay. Give her a little grain, and she should grow. We have a doe that's on the small size, but she delivered her kids just fine (needed us to pull a little but it was her first freshening after all). Our littlest runt for the longest time I was afraid she wouldn't grow like she should, but just this week she had a growth spurt and is catching up to her older sisters!


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

thats good to hear! im glad i havent done anything wrong!


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

Mine was really small ! I had to wait until she was two to breed her :roll:


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

that really stinks thats along time


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I have a 6 month old who is at 40lbs and in good looking condition and she was the tiniest of quads.... Foxy gets 1 cup of 18% 2x a day plus alfalfa and browse. I still will not breed her until next fall as I don't breed by weight/size but by age


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

Just my thoughts as I only have a ND wether as a pet, but a 40 pound 6month old doeling sounds quite big to me for a ND and I wouldn't be concerned about her at all except that she might be fat . . . .

My ND wether is going on 2 and he is pudgy at approx 60 pounds.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Devin.... in my experience with my "minis" here, both pygmy and nigerian...I've always had kids who were bigger than most that I've seen in others herds of kids the same age... and it also seems that once my 5 month olds reach a certain weight and size, they are at a standstill in growth for a few months, almost like they put everything they take in for sustenance as opposed to growth, once they hit 8-9 months old though they have a growth spurt where they're suddenly taller and longer. I have a 4 1/2 year old nd/pygmy wether who is 25" tall at the shoulder and weighs 90lbs and each of my ND does are well under breed standards for height and average 65lbs and age from 3 years to 7 years.


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

well we are trying to get a weight on her today it will be difficult because someone hid the weight tape.... :roll: LOL anyway but she is looking pretty good! and her eyes are nice and pink! i hope she is a good weight so i can quit worrying already! ray: hope for the best!!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

My adult ND does are around 60 lbs, and they are not skinny! 40lbs sounds big for a 6 month old to me. :shrug:


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

do you have a bathroom scale you could use?
the weight tape is a guessimate.

I wouldn't worry about her weight unless she looks fat. If you can't tell then I'm sure she's ok. But pictures would help.

Getting a weight and height on her would still be hard to determine if she's overweight because of bone structure.

My senior doe, Pansy weighed ~75lbs at 5 years old and she's not overweight. Just lost her figure  . She needs a girdle.

HTH,


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

i got a few pictures i will get some more pictures as soon as i can but i guess this is a start they didn't have very good lighting...but if it helps good if not i will get some more asap!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

She looks like a healthy doeling to me!


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

ok thanks


----------

